# Rather than donating money directly to certain organizations



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

On GRRNT website there is a list of the vet's offices that partner with the rescue. If someone wanted to make a direct donation they could probably call one of the vet's offices and say they would like to make a payment on the rescue's account. (Just be sure to ask if there is a balance, a couple of the vet's offices are not used often and their accounts are paid.)

I'm not sure why anyone would want to do something like that, the large majority of donations given to the rescue are used to pay the vet bills.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Reputable rescues do things the right way, but when you're dealing with a group you do not know well and want to help, it may be wise to donate directly to the Vet.

I just wonder how one finds out which groups are truly reputable??? I know about the database for 501c3's and that is helpful.


----------

